# Navarre Pier



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Sailfish caught , in March , unreal. pic posted on facebook/ navrre pier.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got a link?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

there has been a few of pensacola pier


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That cool. Never heard of one being around in march.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I went out there after work yesterday and it was good fishing. Couple of kings and plenty of Spanish and a nice size cobia. At about 645 there were 4 kings on at one time.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

thats awesome , whats even more awesome is the guy in the back ground with the phenius and ferb shorts and a danica patrick t shirt !!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> thats awesome , whats even more awesome is the guy in the back ground with the phenius and ferb shorts and a danica patrick t shirt !!


I was wondering what was on his shorts.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I was wondering what was on his shorts.


 He is a hoot !!:whistling:


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

beachsceneguy said:


> He is a hoot !!:whistling:


 He came straight from Wal-Mart !!:yes:


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Caught this one yesterday around 645.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nice.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

kings on fire today, one at 45 lbs.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow! Great catch!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

